# My next group buy from the usa the trunk monkey...



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Saw this advertised in new york the other day. and thought one of these fella's would come in handy for my commute to work in the qs. 






Damien.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

In the inimitable words of Clint Eastwood, "Right hook Clyde"

Brian
ps Damien, that's not OEM+ so your not allowed one...


----------



## Gapsonuk (May 6, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I could do with one of these when the misses keeps rabbiting on


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)




----------



## nott (Apr 6, 2013)

Tritium said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> In the inimitable words of Clint Eastwood, "Right hook Clyde"
> 
> ...


"Right Turn Clyde"

Pedantic loyal


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thats class!...im in for the group buy...it'll come in handy when da missus is going on about needing more shoes..trunk monkey can bash her on the head with the wheel brace.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

One more feature of the trunk monkey ,for all you father's with young daughters.... :lol: :lol:

Damien.


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 2, 2009)

Brilliant! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Do they do one which deals with speed cameras ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cutecub79 (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

:lol: :lol: 
I want one......now


----------

